#ubuntu-dk-moede 2016-02-23
<wangerin> Hej sbc - vi afholder linuxaften i AlslLUG lige nu, så mine svartider kan være lidt forlængede i aften ;-)
<wangerin> Hej sbc - vi afholder linuxaften i AlslLUG lige nu, så mine svartider kan være lidt forlængede i aften ;-)
<sbc> wangerin, lyder hyggeligt! :) Vi må se om der kommer nogen / mange til møde i aften.
<Momsemor> Godaften, er der noget på programmet?
<sbc> Momsemor, LTS udgivelsen i april kommer nærmere og nærmer, men ingen dagsorden for i dag :(
<Momsemor> Ok....
<Momsemor> Næste møde tirsdag d. 29. marts, ok?
<Momsemor> Ps: hvornår skal der indkaldes til generalforsamling?
<wangerin> Vi overvejer kraftigt at skulle i Linux Peresentation Day sidst i april, så måske kan det kombineres med LTS-release ;-) 
<sbc> Momsemor, Det er da rigtigt, der er ikke så længe til!
<sbc> Endnu en ting til listen...
<Momsemor> ;-)
<sbc> :P
<wangerin> Det er et pan-europæisk arrangement med deltagere over 50 forskellige steder rundt omkring
<sbc> wangerin, link?
 * sbc er for doven til at google, åbenbart :(
<sbc> Fortsat go' aften. Vi snakkes ved.
<Momsemor> Jeg hopper også af.... Godaften fra Hadsten :-)
